# B13 Electronic Cluster Swap to Nx1600 Digital Cluster Question !



## Moparfans (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi !

I've seen some of Tread here but they were for SE-R model ! 

I'm having a 1996 B13 Sentra ( 2 Door's, were in canada B13 like 1991-1994 until 98 for 2 Door's Coupe and 4 Door's came as the B14 1995-1999 ) it has the GA16DE i'm gonna install a Digital Cluster from a Nx1600 ( Need to Confirm it's GA and not an SR ) I'll cut the Plug with a foot of wire to keep them ! I Would like to know if you have any Diagram for the Swap, only one I saw was for the SR ! I Know there's multiples wires to move but that's not a problem for me, I Took a look on the Manual and found the difference ! To save a bit of time finding wire's I'm asking you guy's for that diagram ! Thank You


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

still applies get both diagrams and follow each wire then connect one wire at a time...takes a little bit of time but is really easy....i have done this in the past it was and still is one of my favorite mods that i have done to a b13!
check out sr20forum dot com there is a full write up on it....and a diagram or two .....
good luck and post pics when you are finished! just make sure the speed sensor matches the cluster!


----------

